# Plural suffixes in Finnish?



## Languageslearner_90_

I know how to make words plural in Finnish, for example: talo, talot, nainen, naiset etc.
I don't understand what the plural suffixes for each case (genitive, partitive etc.) are.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Gavril

Hi,

For most case suffixes (apart from nominative/accusative -*t*), the plural is formed by adding -*i*- before the suffix: e.g., _talo*i*ssa_ is the plural equivalent of _talossa_. However, there are a number of exceptions to this pattern, and there are also several rules for determining how the stem of a noun will change when a plural case suffix is added onto it.

This page describes how to form the plural stem for most of the cases. There are three other cases (hopefully I'm not forgetting any) with a slightly more complicated pattern for forming plurals:

Partitive - http://users.jyu.fi/~pamakine/kieli/suomi/sijat/partitiivien.html
Genitive - http://users.jyu.fi/~pamakine/kieli/suomi/sijat/genetiivien.html
Illative - http://users.jyu.fi/~pamakine/kieli/suomi/sijat/illatiivien.html

NB -- I noticed that the page about the partitive has an error in the first paragraph: it says, "The essive ending is *-a/-ä* or *-ta/-tä* both in the singular and in the plural" when it should say, "The partitive ending is -a / -ä or -ta / -tä ...".


----------



## Languageslearner_90_

Thank you very much!


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

If you don't know it already ,there's also this site http://www.finlandese.net/sito/grammatica/sistcasi.html  , very well-made and in Italian too (that's where I learnt the basics of the Finnish language).


----------

